# Worming as a precaution?



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I have gotten some new frogs a little on the skinny side? I have been deworming them as a precaution. 

What do you guys do when you get a skinny frog? 

And what do you use as a dewormer? 

I believe in deworming, thats a part of my regular process for new frogs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

While deworming is a good precaution I am a firm believer in sending out fecals first then treating with a medicine known to be effective against a particular worm should they have any. With so many medicines out there and so many types of worms why risk going in blind when you could miss something?


----------

